# State record Black bear



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

this past Black Bear season in Maryland Cody Jones a 20 year old female college student killed a 615lb black bear in Garrett co. Her story has been on the news and also NRA American Hunter Mag has a pic and story in the Jan 2008 issue.
I say Congrats to this young lady it looks like the future of hunting in Maryland is in good hands
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

looks like time to take up bear hunting...

Wow... Look at that..um.. Bear....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

hats off to her.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

How'd you like to tick her off by going fishing too much.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I wouldnt mind mounting that,,, bare opps I mean bear


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*not far from my house*

It was killed about 1 hour west of my town ....


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

she probally has a husband that weighs as much as that bear,they always do


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I seen a 500 pounder bout 29 years ago in clinch county ga. But wew thats a BEAR


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> she probally has a husband that weighs as much as that bear,they always do


She is a 20year old college student not married but has a Boy Friend
If anyone wants to see it and read the story go to www.marylandwhitetail.com 
you can see pics and read the story.


----------

